# IBS-D plant based diet



## yzi2424 (May 1, 2014)

None


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

The main positive thing about a plant-based diet is that you're likely to eat a lot more vegetables. That means more fiber, which can "normalize" both diarrhea and constipation. A lot of IBS-D sufferers actually take fiber supplements such as Citrucel or Metamucil, and their problems greatly improve. It's thought that maybe this is due to an excess of bile acid being secreted, and the fiber might be binding to the bile and neutralizing it. So plant-based diets might help, but only if you're planning on eating a lot of vegetables with it.

Worth a try. But remember to get a good amount of calories. Don't just eat salads. Or else you will feel weak. And take a vitamin B12 supplement, because plant-based diets are low in B12.


----------



## yzi2424 (May 1, 2014)

I have tried to supplement with fiber and fiber rich foods, they seem to be a trigger for me. Had D for days. Painful and extremely uncomfortable. The smallest amount seems to have big effects.


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah, that's pretty typical with fiber supplements and people with IBS-D. For a lot of people, though, if they stick with it, it clears up over a few days of continuous usage and actually improves things for them. Initially, though, you will probably get some problems. And for a lot of people, it gets worse. So you never know.

The only other advantages I can think of for going with a plant-based diet for IBS-D would be 1) to reduce stomach acid, and 2) to reduce inflammation of the bowels. Basically, plant-based food takes less time to digest than meat does. That means less release of stomach acid, which may or may not improve IBS-D. And plant-based foods tend to have substances within them which reduce inflammation. Though, I'm not sure it would have an effect on the bowels.

Anyway, anything is worth a try. Let us know your results if you try it. Good luck!


----------



## Caila Lane (Dec 8, 2014)

It is 'triggering' because its detoxing your system, the veggies that is and the other fiber options.


----------



## alexolx123 (Dec 6, 2014)

I dont believe in that detox theory or Im just detoxing for over 6 years now.. however I have IBS-D and when I feel the best is when I eat a vibrant diet

I too eat meat and fish but try as much plant based and enzyme rich foods as my body tolerate..

Also there are two types of fiber, and some is calming or your colon and others arent

I cannot eat kale, peas, brocolis but I do eat tons of raw lettuce, raw carrots, raw red cabbage, beets ,,anyway just check here what I eat and dont eat..maybe it can help you http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/204402-alexs-successful-food-log-bammm/


----------



## SteveInAustin (Aug 22, 2007)

I second that. There is no such thing as "detoxing". People do experience changes in bowel habits and feelings whenever their diets are changed. But all that stuff is due to a number of things going on. One is the change in fiber content. Another is a change in the amount of food that's cooked vs. non-cooked. Another is the ratio of carbs, fats, and protein. All that can affect how fast food goes through the colon. And in the meanwhile, you have slower moving waste ahead of it, which can cause you to have gas bloat temporarily. Switching diets can also make you feel better or worse, depending on how healthy they are. It's all normal stuff. Totally not "detox".


----------

